# Speed lacing(specifically for Nitro Team TLS)



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if they are the same as my system (Northwave Decades) but there are 3 settings, straight down is release for taking them off, in the middle will let you pull it tight but not let it release and straight up will lock it down not letting them move at all, if you pull the laces in the top lock down position they will automatically pop into the middle position. I suspect you might be in the middle setting and they are working them selves loose. I know with mine they can be a little tough to lock them into the straight up position.


----------



## Kookhere (Dec 23, 2016)

I wasn't aware of the settings. How do I get them in the main setting? I pull them up, to the side, back, and they just won't lock into place.

Is there an order I need to do them? I do the bottom ones first, then the tops. I'm having trouble with both locking in place.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yours are way different than mine...Alls I can say with confidence is to do the lower section first.
This vid might help you tho.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I had the same issue with the Nitro Team tls. Sooo comfortable (though too soft for my riding style) but the speed lacing system loosens quite easily. 

After you tighten the boot (pulling the laces on a 180 degree angle) make sure that they are properly locked. If you just tighten them on a 120 degree angle (which feels more normal than stretching your leg and pulling the laces very close to your tibia) and they are thus not completely locked in (you won't notice it immediately as they feel like locked in) they will come off while you are riding. Every time after tightening the boots you have to double check whether the clasp of the speed lacing system is properly holding the laces (which looks kind or ridiculous when you bend over and observe very closely your boot).

I like the boots though, their speed lacing system is an acquired taste - but doable once you are getting used to them ... My next Nitros will have the normal lacing system.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I do mine like this guy in the video and i don't have any issues. But yes. They do come unlocked easily if you're not careful. 

https://youtu.be/JkhDUm5JDA4?t=1m32s


----------

